# State park quota hunts



## Peyton4106 (May 14, 2022)

Does anyone know what state parks will have a deer quota this year?  Is it the same as last year?


----------



## BBond (May 14, 2022)

Reg booklet is being edited. Should be out late July or early August but this is what should be u less there are further edits.


----------



## Peyton4106 (May 15, 2022)

Thanks!



BBond said:


> Reg booklet is being edited. Should be out late July or early August but this is what should be u less there are further edits.
> 
> View attachment 1151544


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Jun 1, 2022)

Peyton4106 said:


> Thanks!


Quotas just opened for applications today!


----------



## Qazaq15 (Jun 6, 2022)

When do you find out if you got picked for a quota hunt?


----------



## Milkman (Jun 6, 2022)

Qazaq15 said:


> When do you find out if you got picked for a quota hunt?


 Sept 1


----------



## Katalee (Jun 7, 2022)

Deer Quota hunts are drawn 9/1/22


----------



## antharper (Jun 18, 2022)

I’ve seen the info Before but can’t seem to find the odds for the state park hunts or the average number of priority points it takes for each . I put in for Chattahoochee bend with 4 points and was just curious


----------



## Dennis (Jun 19, 2022)

here is what i found


----------



## BASS1FUN (Jun 19, 2022)

I should make Panola this year I wagered 6 or 7 points see what happens


----------



## brandonsc (Jul 8, 2022)

I wish these hunts were on the weekend and not during the week


----------



## Milkman (Jul 8, 2022)

brandonsc said:


> I wish these hunts were on the weekend and not during the week



Closing on the weekend would be an inconvenience to the park patrons. Not to mention loss of revenue. 
Closing the parks on less used week days makes more sense overall IMO.


----------



## DEERFU (Jul 10, 2022)

antharper said:


> I’ve seen the info Before but can’t seem to find the odds for the state park hunts or the average number of priority points it takes for each . I put in for Chattahoochee bend with 4 points and was just curious


It took me 4 to get that one last year


----------



## Qazaq15 (Jul 10, 2022)

If you don’t get drawn, do your points rollover?  I haven’t done the quota hunts before.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Jul 10, 2022)

Qazaq15 said:


> If you don’t get drawn, do your points rollover?  I haven’t done the quota hunts before.



If you are not drawn you will receive another priority point to add to what you already have.


----------



## Qazaq15 (Jul 10, 2022)

35 Whelen said:


> If you are not drawn you will receive another priority point to add to what you already have.



Say you use 3 points out of 4 you have and you don’t get drawn.  Do you get all 3 points back plus 1 for a total of 5 for next season?


----------



## Milkman (Jul 10, 2022)

Qazaq15 said:


> Say you use 3 points out of 4 you have and you don’t get drawn.  Do you get all 3 points back plus 1 for a total of 5 for next season?


  Correct.


----------



## Qazaq15 (Jul 10, 2022)

Milkman said:


> Correct.



Thanks.


----------



## Milkman (Jul 10, 2022)

Qazaq15 said:


> Thanks.



The downside is if you are selected and don’t go on the hunt you lose the points anyway. There is no cancellation.


----------



## Qazaq15 (Jul 10, 2022)

Milkman said:


> The downside is if you are selected and don’t go on the hunt you lose the points anyway. There is no cancellation.



Also good to know.  Could someone hunt in my place if I have them permission?


----------



## bilgerat (Jul 10, 2022)

Qazaq15 said:


> Also good to know.  Could someone hunt in my place if I have them permission?


nope


----------



## kayaksteve (Jul 10, 2022)

You can put in for points only if you want to continue acquiring points but are not able to go this year. I’ve just got back into the qouta game and acquiring points the past few years. But I used to build points til I knew for a fact I would get drawn on a particular hunt before I actually put in for the hunt. That way you could go ahead and iron out plans without having to wait on results to know if you were selected


----------



## Milkman (Jul 10, 2022)

Qazaq15 said:


> Also good to know.  Could someone hunt in my place if I have them permission?



No. 
Be sure you aren’t going to let something else take priority over that hunt BEFORE you apply for it.


----------



## Qazaq15 (Jul 10, 2022)

Milkman said:


> No.
> Be sure you aren’t going to let something else take priority over that hunt BEFORE you apply for it.



I definitely want to hunt it myself.


----------



## bany (Jul 13, 2022)

Qazaq15 said:


> I definitely want to hunt it myself.


I noticed at red top mtn there 35 hunters out of a 50 person quota last year. How bad does that stink for 15 guys that would have been there?
If there’s a bright side they lost lots of points ( the absentees)


----------



## Milkman (Jul 13, 2022)

bany said:


> I noticed at red top mtn there 35 hunters out of a 50 person quota last year. How bad does that stink for 15 guys that would have been there?
> If there’s a bright side they lost lots of points ( the absentees)



The numbers show low attendance at many hunts. Makes me wonder if folks are applying to keep actual hunters from being there. 
A requirement like an applicant must have a valid sportsman license might keep this at a minimum.


----------



## bany (Jul 13, 2022)

Milkman said:


> The numbers show low attendance at many hunts. Makes me wonder if folks are applying to keep actual hunters from being there.
> A requirement like an applicant must have a valid sportsman license might keep this at a minimum.


That’s not a crazy notion Milkman. I can see some fellas having conflicts come up but holy cow! 15 out 50? And it takes 4+ points for most of these lower number hunts.
Its not just having a or any license I’m afraid. Maybe you get tagged as a chronic no show after twice? Three is two many and we already see how three strikes is working everywhere else.


----------



## brandonsc (Jul 14, 2022)

if you guys had 7 points for state park hunt which one would you put in for?


----------



## bilgerat (Jul 15, 2022)

brandonsc said:


> if you guys had 7 points for state park hunt which one would you put in for?


Panola or FDR


----------



## ucfireman (Jul 16, 2022)

Milkman said:


> Makes me wonder if folks are applying to keep actual hunters from being there.


Not always. 
I have been chosen for a quota hunt a few times that I didn't attend. 
Sometimes I had a better offer. Or something come up. Work paying a bonus etc. 
Sometimes you just didn't feel like the drive, some are a long ways away. Sounds fun until its time and your buddy didn't get chosen. 
Or its raining and I don't hunt in the rain (I'm a pansy)
Sometimes its just better hunting at home. 
Many reasons folks don't show. I doubt many are "wasting points" to prevent other hunters from attending. 
I myself put in every year. Sometimes I wager points, most of the time not. If I get chosen great, If not I get a point. 
My 0.02


----------



## Milkman (Jul 16, 2022)

ucfireman said:


> Not always.
> I have been chosen for a quota hunt a few times that I didn't attend.
> Sometimes I had a better offer. Or something come up. Work paying a bonus etc.
> Sometimes you just didn't feel like the drive, some are a long ways away. Sounds fun until its time and your buddy didn't get chosen.
> ...



My thought is anti hunters


----------



## Qazaq15 (Jul 16, 2022)

Milkman said:


> My thought is anti hunters



Can you put in for quota hints if you don’t have a license?


----------



## Milkman (Jul 16, 2022)

Qazaq15 said:


> Can you put in for quota hints if you don’t have a license?



Just gotta have an account I think. I wish the quota system required a lifetime sportsman’s license to apply.


----------



## Qazaq15 (Jul 16, 2022)

Milkman said:


> Just gotta have an account I think. I wish the quota system required a lifetime sportsman’s license to apply.



At least a license.  Must anti hunters wouldn’t be willing to buy one just to take up a quota slot.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Jul 16, 2022)

Qazaq15 said:


> At least a license.  Must anti hunters wouldn’t be willing to buy one just to take up a quota slot.



That'd be ok with me.   Would give those of us that put up the money a better shot at it!!


----------



## mallardsx2 (Aug 1, 2022)

bilgerat said:


> Panola or FDR



Or Red top Mountain...


----------



## BASS1FUN (Aug 2, 2022)

I think your license has to be current because I was trying to apply for a quota with my son and it wouldn’t allow it but when he got his new license it went through


----------



## cowhornedspike (Aug 2, 2022)

BASS1FUN said:


> I think your license has to be current because I was trying to apply for a quota with my son and it wouldn’t allow it but when he got his new license it went through



Never known that to be the case but I WISH and hope they have made it where a current license is a requirement...especially for non res.  Many other states do this.


----------



## Milkman (Aug 2, 2022)

BASS1FUN said:


> I think your license has to be current because I was trying to apply for a quota with my son and it wouldn’t allow it but when he got his new license it went through



I’m glad to hear the system is requiring a license not just a DNR account.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Aug 2, 2022)

I am glad as well. You shouldn't be allowed to build points for free..... lord knows I spend way north of $1000 on points all across the country every year. Actually it is likely closer to $2000 in application fees actually.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Aug 2, 2022)

mallardsx2 said:


> I am glad as well. You shouldn't be allowed to build points for free..... lord knows I spend way north of $1000 on points all across the country every year. Actually it is likely closer to $2000 in application fees actually.



Yep.  Points aren't free elsewhere...shouldn't be free here; especially for non-res applicants.

I don't spend as much as you each year but I spend a bunch. Most states that require full payment only refund a portion of it if you don't get drawn and end up with a point.   Some states don't even have points (NM) and still charge you full license price to apply and then keep some of it.


----------

